# Is all Cast Iron Created Equal



## Progressive_Mom (Sep 2, 2006)

We are currently converting our Teflon coated aka: poisonous cookware to cast iron. Before we buy I was wondering if all cast iron is created equal ... or are some brands better than others?


----------



## knittinclothmama (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Progressive_Mom* 
We are currently converting our Teflon coated aka: poisonous cookware to cast iron. Before we buy I was wondering if all cast iron is created equal ... or are some brands better than others?









: I was just looking for the answer to the same question!!!!!!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

No...

You can get raw cast iron. Its almost grey/blue in color and quite rough. It takes a long time to season properly. I find a good fire is the best way to start seasoning that.

There is preseasoned cast iron, which is black and somewhat smooth. It still needs to be seasoned at home, but has had a lot of the prep work done to it already.

There is different kinds and brands of cast iron, you can buy cheap stuff, and more expensive stuff, the most expensive will have a smoother pre season and be thicker. I find the cheaper stuff needs to be scrubbed with salt and seasoned properly. It often has burrs and bumps in the iron and sould be ground out for good use. They are often thinner and can be prone to breaking if dropped.

There is also many different brands of enamel coated cast iron, for example le crueset. These are often really expensive, and I find that once you chip the enamel, its not as great as it used to be. The enamel does scratch easily and you shouldn't use metal spoons etc in it.

The best way to start with cast iron is to buy from the thrift store, from garage sales etc. Post a wanted on freecycle.. you want to get someones rejects, they often have a good season on them and are cheaper. or free.

You can also find old cast iron at scrap metal places. Cast iron can be horribly rusty and still be worthwhile. You either wire grind it out, or use steel wool and get the rust off, then you start to reseason again.









I hope this helps.. Its just my little bit of knowledge though


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow...this is interesting stuff.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Old cast iron IMO is superior.

I have a few new pieces of cast iron and they are pretty much unusable. The old stuff is like velvet, a dream to use.

Like Nym said the new stuff requires much seasoning.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

I bought a new cast iron pan about 18 months ago (a good one) and finally after all this time it is just about right









I also had two great 12 inch heavy pans that were my grandmothers. I got both of them seasoned well and then gave one to a woman on freecycle looking for one. She was mucho happy!

I don't cook with anything but now


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

The older cast iron pans had more iron in them and are a darker color. I've come across some nice Griswold pans in thrift shops - pans with about 60 years of accumulated grease, and they've cleaned up well. I've heard you can put them in a self cleaning oven cycle, or soak in lye if they're really bad. You could probably pick up a good collectible, antique cast iron pan in an antique shop for the same price as a new one, and the older one may be better quality.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought a new new unseasoned 12" pan for about $10, it suits us just fine. Seasoning wasn't difficult and it's a breeze to use, we use it at least a couple of times everyday.


----------



## Progressive_Mom (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow! Thank you all so much for the information. I found a 3 piece set of cast iron pans at K-Mart for 17.99 and thought the price was a steal. After reading all the posts I think I might hit some flea markets instead


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I would hit flea markets and the such if i where you.

A couple of years ago someone posted here on MDC that one of the big thrift stores (was it st peter and paul







) had an online site. They had great deals on cast iron, old pieces even with shipping included it was still a good buy IMO.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Is preseasoned cast iron creepy? (not thrift store, but at stores). What do they season it with? Regular oils or creepy chemicals? Cynical, as always.

I'm a vegetarian. Will it season well enough with vegetable oils? I'll use butter if I have to, but I'd rather not use bacon fat, etc., of course.

Thanks,
Aven


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

All NEW cast-iron pots and skillets have a protective coating on them which must be removed. American companies use a special food-safe wax; imports are covered with a water-soluble shellac. In either case, scrub the item with a scouring pad, using soap and the hottest tap water you can stand.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question:
I just purchased a cast iron skillet which was not seasoned. I scrubbed and scrubbed to get the protective coating off as the manufacture states. I think it is paraffin - I hope anyway. Do know what they use to protect the Iron? And If I can't get it off will it have any bad effects? - Frank (12/14/05)

Feedback:
I called the manufacture and I was told that wax is used in the molding process. They state that you don't really need to wash it off. They recommend to wipe it down with peanut oil and place it in the barbecue because it will smoke a little.

to preseason the cast iron is treated at the factory with a proprietary vegetable oil formula before being baked at a very high temperature to seal the cast iron and create a durable nonstick surface.


----------

